# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG - Latest Updates and News !

## mohamed73

*Here is short list of latest news :* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Other names for this device :  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Bug fix updates :*   *HTC_Wildfire.dll* 
- Added feature to flash RECOVERY and BOOT zones during resurrection.
- Added code reading option*HTC_WildfireS.dll* 
- By mistake was released DLL for usual HTC Wildfire model. Now is ok.  
Thanks to Tatek and Basar for help. Free beers for both  *Qualcomm Partition tool 1.04 :*   Added support for 4kb page code reading (Applies to HTC Models)
In  case You want to read unlock code from dump with 4kb page, and You get  "Simlock zone is not found" message, tick "Don't adjust HTC Partition  for 4kb NAND pages" check box, and read partition again.  *Beta testers required for Samsung Galaxy S II :* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Support for *Exynos 4210 Samsung CPU* is added, and will be released after tests.   Please click *“Check For Updates”* button in order to download and apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update process is recommended.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

